# Ajouter une chaine dans EyeTV



## elamapi (10 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, 
  j'espere être dans la bonne section.

J'ai un Imac 21.5 / Snow Leopard  10.6.3 / EyeTV 3.3.3 / Pinnacle NAno Stick 73e

Tout se passe bien avec EyeTV, sauf qu'aprés detection, il me manque des chaines (toutes les france 2?3 etc ...).

J'aimerai savoir s'il y a moyen de les ajouter, une par une, manuellement, en ajoutant les fréquences a la main par exemple.

Et si oui, ou trouver ces fréquence pour mon code postal (06130).

Merci


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2010)

Dans la colonne de gauche, clic droit sur 'chaines' puis 'ajouter chaine' dans lemenu contextuel, non ?

pour les fréquence, par ici devrait faire ton bonheur ( trouvé en tapant 'trouver les frequences d'emetteur tv pour une région' dans gougueule (tu connais ? ))


----------



## elamapi (10 Avril 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Dans la colonne de gauche, clic droit sur 'chaines' puis 'ajouter chaine' dans lemenu contextuel, non ?
> 
> pour les fréquence, par ici devrait faire ton bonheur ( trouvé en tapant 'trouver les frequences d'emetteur tv pour une région' dans gougueule (tu connais ? ))



Si je connais gougleu, mais j'ai du taper la mauvaise combinaison de mots clefs, car je ne suis pas  tombé sur le site en question (merci d'ailleurs).

Je viens de m'appercevoir qu'en fait le soucis vient conjointement de l'émetteur et du recepteur.

émetteur car en faisant deux scan complet a 5 minutes d'intervale, je ne trouve pas les même chaine, le signal est moisi.

récepteur, car selon que j'utilise ma clef usb tnt pinnacle nano stick 73e, ou mon clef usb tnt terratec T cynergy, je ne trouve pas les même chaine.

Globalement, avec la nano, j'ai M6 + TF1 mais sans les franche truc, et avec la terratec, j'ai les france truc, mais sans TF1 et M6 ...

Le tout bien sur aprés un scan automatique approfondit.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

petit HS mais j'aimerai savoir si la clé est de bonne qualité niveau réception

est ce qu'elle chauffe bcp ?

merci


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2010)

elamapi a dit:


> ....
> Globalement, avec la nano, j'ai M6 + TF1 mais sans les franche truc, et avec la terratec, j'ai les france truc, mais sans TF1 et M6 ...
> 
> Le tout bien sur aprés un scan automatique approfondit.



Ben il te reste qu'à brancher simultanément la Nano ET la Terratec..... ce qui te permettra de répondre à une question que je me pose avant d'investir dans des clés ElGato:


Si plusieurs recepteurs sont branchés simultanément, le logiciel EyeTV les reconnait-il tous et du coup peut-on 
- visualiser une chaine choisie sur l'un des récepteurs en enregistrant une autre chaine sur l'autre récepteur, 
- enregistrer simultanément 2 chaines (une choisie sur chaque récepteur)
- visualiser simultanément dans 2 fenêtres, 2 chaines?

J'ai posé la question au support d'ElGato, mais leur réponse tarde à venir...


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Si plusieurs recepteurs sont branchés simultanément, le logiciel EyeTV les reconnait-il tous



Ca m'étonnerait. Le modèle de récepteur est un item des préférences, donc un seul à la fois. Et tu ne peux pas lancer deux instances d'eyeTV, même sur deux sessions différentes (ou alors en la mettant dans le dossier application du user et pas dans le général ? je n'ai pas essayé) . Solution, le récépteur double tuner, style Elgato Diversity. Mais tu as interêt à être dans une zone de bonne réception, car le deuxième est forcément raccordé à une de leur petites antennes fouet (sauf bidouille de la connectique d'antenne)


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2010)

En fait je voulais installer 
- une clé ElGato DTT Deluxe reliée à ma prise d'antenne pour recevoir (visualiser et enregistrer) les chaines TNT gratuites
- une clé ElGato Diversity reliée à la sortie video analogique de mon boitier Canal+ pour enregistrer les chaines TNT payantes du bouquet Canal+ 

Ces 2 clés étant branchées sur un Mac Mini, lui-même branché en HDMI sur ma télé FullHD.

Bon ben je vais chercher une autre solution...


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2010)

EyeTV gère la TNT payante. Dans mon menu j'ai paris Première, C+ (base + sport + cinoche), planète, TF6, CanalJ, eurosport et LCI. Par contre je ne sais pas comment ça se passe parce que je me contente du gratuit, donc si c'est décodé en entrée, s'il faut quand même avoir le décodeur, et dans ce cas comment ça se branche. Faudrait demander à Elgato, peut-être qu'une simple diversity suffirait à ton bonheur.


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2010)

C'est normal qu'il trouve les chaines payantes en scannant les fréquences. Sur ma télé, je trouve également ces chaines, mais je ne peux pas les visualiser (vu qu'il n'y a pas de décodeur intégré à la télé)...


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2010)

Voui, mais il doit savoir les gérer d'une manière ou d'une autre, parce que tu as le choix de les afficher ou pas. Donc il sait faire le distingo

Vu dans la FAQ elgato :

_Si votre décodeur / boîtier TV par Internet / lecteur multimédia / magnétoscope / caméscope / etc. possède une des (combinaisons de) sorties suivantes :
- sortie Péritel (aussi appelée SCART)
- ou sortie vidéo composite RCA + sorties audio stéréo analogiques RCA
- ou sortie S-Vidéo + sorties audio stéréo analogiques RCA
alors vous pouvez le raccorder à un récepteur TV possédant des entrées audio stéréo analogiques et une entrée vidéo composite ou S-Vidéo, par exemple une EyeTV 250 Plus ou une EyeTV Hybrid.

Selon l'appareil que vous raccordez, en plus du câble d'adaptation livré avec votre produit Elgato, vous aurez besoin :
- de câbles audio stéréo RCA (rouge et blanc)
- d'un câble vidéo composite RCA (jaune) ou d'un câble S-Vidéo (noir à 5 broches)
- d'un adaptateur Péritel/RCA ou Péritel/S-Vidéo ou Péritel/RCA+S-Vidéo. Cet adaptateur est nécessaire seulement si votre appareil ne propose qu'une sortie Péritel pour la vidéo et/ou l'audio.
_


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2010)

OUI au travers de cette explication, ElGato indique qu'on peut récupérer le signal video analogique "décodé" (à l'arrière du récepteur TNT/décodeur de Canal+ il y a une sortie Peritel) et le mettre en entrée d'une EyeTV Hybrid par exemple.

C'est exactement ce que je veux faire.

Seulement, si j'utilise l'entrée de l'EyeTV Hybrid pour recevoir ce signal video analogique sortant du décodeur Canal+, je ne peux pas en même temps brancher l'antenne rateau sur la même clé usb EyeTV (pour recevoir et enregistrer les chaines TNT gratuites).

Or en sortie du boitier Canal+, via la sortie peritel, c'est de la video analogique au format PAL (720x576) que je récupère.... je peux m'en contenter pour enregistrer les chaines payantes (de toutes façons je n'ai trouvé aucune solution pour les enregistrer en HD), mais pour les chaines gratuites, je préfèrerais les enregistrer directement telles qu'elles sont reçues donc en numérique voire en HD pour TF1, France2, Arte et M6!

D'où l'idée d'utiliser une autre clé ElGato en parallèle, pour les chaines gratuites


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2010)

Il serait étonnant que tu ne puisses pas faire les deux. A mon avis le signal en sortie du décodeur ne passe pas par l'entrée coaxiale de l'hybrid, mais plutôt par la miniprise latérale. A se faire confirmer par un revendeur, c'est vrai que ça n'est pas clair.


En tout état de cause, tu ne pourrais pas regarder la TNT et enregistrer le décodeur, ou l'inverse, pour cause de récepteur unique.


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2010)

Ah merci! je vais aller regarder de près si on peut brancher simultanément l'antenne ET l'entrée video analogique   

[Edité]

Yesss... voici le cable permettant de connecter l'entrée video






Il se branche donc bien sur le côté


----------



## Yuls (13 Avril 2010)

*@ elamapi :* Pour en revenir au problème d'origine, tu ne reçois pas le multiplex R1 qui contient (France2, France3, France5, Arte, LCP, chaîne locale) sur le canal 65 (826 Mhz).

Un petit lexique avant d'aborder le soucis :

Analogique : 1 Chaine par canal
Numérique : Plusieurs chaines par canal
Canaux UHF : 21 à 69
H : Polarisation Horizontale
V : Polarisation Verticale

Pour rajouter un groupe de chaine, tu vas dans le Menu Fenêtre /Programmes d'EyeTV / Bibliothèque / Chaines et tu fais clic-droit dans la liste et tu choisis "Ajouter chaine" :

Fréquence : 826000 Khz
Bande Passante : 8 par défaut
Décocher : Recherche sur le réseau.

Ensuite tu verras le résultat dans les bargraphes en dessous. 

Si EyeTV lors du scan ne t'a pas pris le R1, c'est que le signal est trop faible, donc inexploitable.

Je te recommande donc d'aller dans le Menu préférences d'EyeTV : EyeTV/Préférences/ Matériel et Onglet Signal et la tu verras deux bargraphes, Qualité et Niveau de Signal. 
Il faut absolument que la qualité de signal soit à 100 % et que le niveau de signal soit au dessus des 50% voire largement au dessus sans variations pour TOUS les multiplex, sinon la réception est instable et inexploitable. En TNT c'est du tout ou rien.

As-tu une vue dégagée en direction de l'émetteur de Grasse "Les Trois Portes" ?

Depuis la pièce où se trouve l'iMac , la fenêtre "donne" bien en direction de l'émetteur?

Les canaux sont les suivants : 

TNT-R1 Canal 65H  (France2, France3, France5, Arte, LCP, chaîne locale)
TNT-R2 Canal 47H  (Direct8, France4, BfmTv, Virgin17, Gulli, i>Télé)
TNT-R3 Canal 34H  (Canal+, _CanalJ, C+Ciné, C+Sport, Planète, Tps Star_)
TNT-R4 Canal 53H  (M6, W9, NT1, Paris Première, Arte HD)
TNT-HD 48H  (TF1 HD, France2 HD, M6 HD) *=> NB : Pas encore en service*
TNT-R6 Canal 42H  (TF1, _LCI, Eurosport, TF6_, Nrj12, Tmc)

NB : Les chaines en italique sont cryptées

Seul Canal+, TPS Star, Paris Première et Canal+ Sport ont des plages en clair.

Le RA sur le canal 65H est difficile à recevoir du fait qu'il est en haut de bande UHF.

Les petites antennes fournies avec les clés USB TNT donnent de très mauvais résultats dans les cas de réception difficile comme celui-là. Ces petites antennes fonctionnent seulement si on est à proximité de l'émetteur, la réception en TNT est loin d'être du hasard.

Si tu as une vue dégagée en direction de l'émetteur, depuis une fenêtre par exemple, opter pour une antenne d'intérieur comme celle-ci sous forme d'antenne parabolique et un dipole en forme de 8 devant, avec un ampli réglable alimenté par le 220V via un potentiomètre pour améliorer la réception :






Tu en trouves des antennes de ce type dans les commerces comme les magasins de bricolages par exemple autour des 20 euros environ.

Exemples : 

- la OMENEX Florida ref.962020 à 24 Euros chez GEANT.
- la METRONIC Silvertech à 20 Euros chez BRICOMARCHE.
- la OPTEX TNT MegaBoost à 20 Euros chez MR. BRICOLAGE.

Evite absolument les antennes genre design, spécial TNT, les antennes plates, requin etc. c'est du pipo commercial, de la daube, et ça capte que dalle. C'est surtout un très bon moyen de gaspiller de l'argent...

Tu dis que tu as deux clés USB TNT de marques différentes, donnent effectivement des résultats aléatoires selon leur sensibilité, mais le plus important, il faut déjà améliorer ta réception selon les conseils que je viens de donner.

Le lien de romuald n'est pas bon, car ça concerne seulement les chaines analogiques (là on est en TNT/DVB-T) dont la diffusion va s'arrêter progressivement selon les régions (ca a déjà commencé en Alsace et du coté de Cherbourg) : http://www.tousaunumerique.fr

Essaye http://www.tnttest.org/ tape ta localité et ton code postal, et déplace le curseur orange sur la carte pour préciser ta localisation géographique et tiens nous au courant stp des résultats du test. (via les URL ou capture d'écran Pomme-Shift-3)


----------



## - B'n - (26 Septembre 2010)

Yuls a dit:
			
		

> Pour rajouter un groupe de chaine, tu vas dans le Menu Fenêtre /Programmes d'EyeTV / Bibliothèque / Chaines et tu fais clic-droit dans la liste et tu choisis "Ajouter chaine" :
> 
> Fréquence : 826000 Khz
> Bande Passante : 8 par défaut
> Décocher : Recherche sur le réseau.


Hello tout le monde ! 

J'ai acheté d'occasion un tuner Elgato Hybrid et ça fonctionne globalement bien&#8230;
Le soucis c'est que Canal+ n'apparaît pas dans ma liste de chaînes. J'ai essayé la technique donnée par Yuls mais ça n'a pas rajouté de chaînes.

Y a-t-il quelque chose de plus à faire pour y parvenir ?


Pour info : iMac 27" - Eye TV 3.3 + Tuner Elgato Hybrid branché sur la prise antenne collective murale


----------



## twinworld (26 Septembre 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> J'ai essayé la technique donnée par Yuls mais ça n'a pas rajouté de chaînes. Y a-t-il quelque chose de plus à faire pour y parvenir ?



J'ai un EyeTV DTT Netstream depuis le mois de mars 2010. J'ai aussi constaté que je n'arrivais pas à trouver toutes les chaînes qui sont pourtant offertes par mon cablopérateur. Après de nombreux contacts avec le support Elgato, un test de mon câble, de ma prise antenne, un test de la réception effective de ces chaînes sur un autre appareil, un changement du boîtier Netstream, et de très nombreux essais pour trouver les chaînes sur le reseau, j'en suis arrivé à la conclusion que la réception est aléatoire. 

Sans rien changer à ma configuration, lorsque je lance une recherche des chaînes, le boîtier trouve parfois 29 chaînes francophones, parfois 32, actuellement j'en ai 35, mais si je fais le total de toutes les chaînes trouvées tout au long de mes tests, je devrais en avoir plus de 40. 

En résumé, il faut faire des tentatives régulièrement en espérant tomber une fois sur la bonne fréquence.


----------



## Yuls (27 Septembre 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Hello tout le monde !
> 
> J'ai acheté d'occasion un tuner Elgato Hybrid et ça fonctionne globalement bien&#8230;
> Le soucis c'est que Canal+ n'apparaît pas dans ma liste de chaînes. J'ai essayé la technique donnée par Yuls mais ça n'a pas rajouté de chaînes.
> ...



Il faut tenter le scan durant les plages en clair genre pendant le Grand Journal en semaine, par exemple...

Sur Lyon, les fréquences à rentrer 474000 Mhz ou 618000 Mhz pour le R3 / Canal+

NB / NDLR : Les fréquences DVB-T / Mhz ne sont pas les mêmes selon les villes !


----------



## - B'n - (27 Septembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup ça à l'air d'avoir marché (en faisant le scan approfondi). 
C'est 21h passée donc ça doit être en crypté mais la chaîne Canal+ apparait bien dans ma liste.


----------



## Yuls (3 Octobre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> J'ai un EyeTV DTT Netstream depuis le mois de mars 2010. J'ai aussi constaté que je n'arrivais pas à trouver toutes les chaînes qui sont pourtant offertes par mon cablopérateur. Après de nombreux contacts avec le support Elgato, un test de mon câble, de ma prise antenne, un test de la réception effective de ces chaînes sur un autre appareil, un changement du boîtier Netstream, et de très nombreux essais pour trouver les chaînes sur le reseau, j'en suis arrivé à la conclusion que la réception est aléatoire.
> 
> Sans rien changer à ma configuration, lorsque je lance une recherche des chaînes, le boîtier trouve parfois 29 chaînes francophones, parfois 32, actuellement j'en ai 35, mais si je fais le total de toutes les chaînes trouvées tout au long de mes tests, je devrais en avoir plus de 40.
> 
> En résumé, il faut faire des tentatives régulièrement en espérant tomber une fois sur la bonne fréquence.



Tu reçois ces chaines via le cablo-opérateur de la ville de Lausanne (CityCable) ?

Va voir ce lien : http://www.regardtv.net/citycable-f2/chaines-et-frequences-telereseau-lausannois-t1813.htm

Et celui-là : http://www.regardtv.net/citycable-f2/liste-des-chaines-dvb-t-par-le-cable-t348.htm

Mais bon pour que la TNT fonctionne, il faut un câblage impec, car les canaux TNT sont depuis 49 à 65, tu peux vérifier, il faut que la mire sur le canal 69 en analogique soit pas trop mauvaise, si elle n'est pas visible ou super neigeuse, c'est que le câblage est à refaire, du style coax simple blindage, prises murales trop vieille, trop de prises en séries, répartiteur bloquant en dessus de 600 MHz.


----------



## twinworld (3 Octobre 2010)

merci pour les liens et pour l'info. Le problème est qu'avec le DTT Netstream, on peut pas faire de recherche d'un canal spécifique. Pour le reste, j'ai fait tout contrôler par un technicien de CityCable : la prise d'antenne, le câble réseau (qu'il m'a changé), et la réception (qu'il a contrôlée sur son appareil). 

Merci encore !


----------



## twinworld (6 Octobre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> Le problème est qu'avec le DTT Netstream, on peut pas faire de recherche d'un canal spécifique.


je retire ce que j'ai dit. On peut faire une recherche d'une fréquence spécifique en faisant un clic droite. En l'occurrence, pour les chaînes qui me manquent, la fréquence 522 MHz. Mais bien que le boîtier capte un signal et qu'il dépasse largement les 50% de qualité, aucune chaîne ne s'ajoute dans la liste. Tant pis. 

Merci encore


----------



## twinworld (8 Octobre 2010)

finalement, à force d'essais et d'essais et encore d'essais, je suis parvenu à ajouter la fréquence 522 MHz. Merci à Yuls pour le truc du clic droit qui m'a bien aidé (ça évite de chaque fois relancer la procédure depuis le début) et pour les liens vers les informations sur les chaînes offertes par mon cablopérateur.


----------

